# Mini donkey not shedding



## Frieda

My mini donk sheds very late. I'm in the same region as you and mine isn't shed out yet. They tend to hold their coats longer. Give it another month or so.


----------



## SlideStop

I just clipped our donks this week. One pair was halfway shed out and the other pair were hairy as anything! We are starting to get really warm days so we didn't want to wait another month for them to lose it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dehda01

Donkeys shed much later than horses. My donkey is just starting to shed. He will shed out in the next few weeks and start growing his winter coat the end of August.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BadWolf

Good to know.
We generally let everyone stay in their natural coats year-round, but I wanted to make sure that his not shedding wasn't a bad sign.
If it's normal, then that's ok.

Thanks


----------



## Saddlebag

He's been dewormed, right?


----------



## BadWolf

He's on a regular deworming schedule, coming up due soon.


----------



## Cat

Mine is mostly shed out but still has a fuzzy belly.


----------



## SueC

BadWolf said:


> Good to know.
> We generally let everyone stay in their natural coats year-round, but I wanted to make sure that his not shedding wasn't a bad sign.
> If it's normal, then that's ok.
> 
> Thanks


Very good idea not to clip. If a donkey stays fluffy or long-haired into summer, there is usually a reason for it. Cold nights and regular rain is one.

Here's our Mary Lou, who this summer got summer coat on the neck only, and last summer not at all, and a few years before all over:










You can just see her shorter coat on her neck and chest. She's an Irish breed donkey, Don Quixote in the background is an English breed. Donkeys are shaggier than horses during summer and their coats are not as water repelling.


----------



## BadWolf

Our nights are still sometimes getting lows in the mid to upper 40s, and a huge all-caps YES on regular rain. Regular heavy rain.

Our mule has only just shed out, the horse is still kind of patchy (might be looking at a diet issue with him), and our mini mare (stalled) is completely smooth and has been for a while.


----------



## Frieda

SueC said:


> You can just see her shorter coat on her neck and chest. She's an Irish breed donkey, Don Quixote in the background is an English breed. Donkeys are shaggier than horses during summer and their coats are not as water repelling.


I have a Danke Schoen and have always said I need to get him a buddy named Don Quixote!


----------



## BadWolf

My boy's name is Hank, but he came to us with the name Flicker last fall.
Even though he's 5, we usually call him Baby Hank


----------

